# Sony pro tv doesn't turn on



## grmnh (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a Sony projection TV (Model KP-47WT520) that will not turn on. When you press the power button (from the remote or the TV itself) the standby light will flash 10 times. (is this some kind of tech code) Any asssistence would be great. Thanks!


----------

